#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-16
<tpham> join #c
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-18
<marcelcamaret> does anything happen here, at all?
<marcelcamaret> nothin
<fignew> lol
<fignew> gg
<roshi> sup?
<roshi> Is there a way to force a window to resize?
<roshi> any ideas?
<roshi> this is a happening place
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-19
<fignew> peoples gotsta talk
<fignew> Topic: How 'bout that ATT B/W cap?
<fignew> Also, they're going after people tethering from their phone -_-
<fignew> super greedy
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-03-16
<jman074> didn't think id ever find a descent chat room
<jman074> how is everyone
#ubuntu-us-ga 2016-03-18
<GTswagger> Just a heads up -- the call for speakers for the SouthEast LinuxFest is closing soon.  If you'd like to speak on whatever your FOSS-y passions are, feel free to submit!  http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=18
